# Maximuscle or optimum nutrition..??



## micklad1 (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys I've been debating which supplement to start using first. Whether to start with Maximuscle or optimum nutrition..?? What would you recommend..?? optimum nutrition looks like its got quite a good range so has maximuscle like but....ooh i dunno...confused..!! :-S which provides better results? And which is better value for money..? If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

On or the protein works.

On for hydrowhey tpw for everything else


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

If you've only just started training then nail your diet first.

Then use Bulkpowders.


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have used ON Gold Standard (Chocolate) and am very impressed. I usually buy 2.27kg (74 servings) for £46.95 from Discount Supplements.


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Cant go wrong with either, but most of the bulk suppliers will also serve you just as well for less.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

TPW, BP, MP stick with the bulk suppliers mate.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Avoid maximuscle unless you've won euromillions. Daylight robbery


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ON or

even better

The Protein works


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

on defo, or protein works, good stuff from there jafa cake


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

bulk powders/my protein/ maxiraw/ theproteinworks/ pro-10

cant go wrong with any of them, much cheaper too


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

avoid maximuscle ****, over priced, go to myprotein or the protein works,...........seriously


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Loving the TPW support!

Free protein code in my signature too OP so fill your boots!


----------

